# When is the next Powermatic & Jet Sale?



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Both Jet & Powermatic machinery were on sale for 4 days starting black Friday. Does anyone know when they have there next sale? I asked my local Rockler store and they said they don't know.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Seems like they do the 10% sales pretty regularly. That 15% may only be 2 or 3 times per yr. Based on my emails I get from them…they had a 15% off sale in March of last year.


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

Word from my local rep is that the next sale starts March 4th, 2016.


----------

